# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم المصرية والأسهم الخليجية والعربية  ~¤®( تحليل مؤشرات واسهم البورصة المصرية )®¤~  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## moh.gahmy

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

----------


## moh.gahmy

*مؤشر EGX 30  WEKLY*  *رؤية للمؤشر على المستوى المتوسط وطويل الاجل*     *مؤشر 30 هو المؤشر المكون لاكبر 30 سهم ذات وزن نسبى فى سوق الاسهم المصرية 
المؤشر فى تريند هابط من بداية سنة 2008 مع بداية الازمة العالمية 
وكون اقل قاع له فى فبراير 2009 عند مستوى 3380 
وبرغم الاحداث السياسية والثورات التى حدثت فى مصر بعد هذه الفترة 
الا ان المؤشر ظل محافظ على هذا المستوى ولم يستطع كسره لاسفل 
وظل السوف فى تذبذب بين اقل مستوى 3380 الى مستوى 7700 
وهو يسير فى هذه المنطقة العرضية صعودا وهبوطا متاثرا بالاحداث السياسية التى مرت بها مصر*   *حالة المؤشر الان*   *اقترب المؤشر من مستوى مقاومة قوى 7150 واعلى قمة كونها منذ 4 سنوات عند 7700
وهى تمثل مستوى مقاومة قوى جدا قد يرتد منها لاسفل مرة اخرى 
فائدة هذا المستوى تكمن فى حالة تخطيه والاستقرار اعلى هذه القمة سيكون بداية تريند صاعد 
للمؤشر على المدى المتوسط وتعطى انطباع قوى للسوق على تغيير المرحلة العرضية التى يسير فيها من سنة 2009  
والله الموفق والمستعان*

----------


## moh.gahmy

*مؤشر EGX 30 DAILY*    *بدأ المؤشر تريند صاعد على المدى القصير من بداية شهر يوليو 2013 
متاثرا بالاحداث السياسية التى مرت بها مصر فى تلك الفترة  
ويسير المؤشر فى تريند صاعد منذ هذه الفترة الى اليوم متخللا ببعض التصحيحات الصغيرة 
اغلق المؤشر فى اخر جلسة له على 7116 نقطة وهى تعتبر منطقة مقاومة لانها تمثل الحد العلوى للقناه الصاعدة التى يسير فيها المؤشر 
وقد بينا مستوى مقاومة اخر عند مستوى ال 7250 نقطة وهى مستوى مقاومة على الفريم الاسبوعى
لذلك نتوقع بداية تصحيح للمؤشر من هذه المستويات قد تصل الى مستويات الدعم 6880 ثم 6780 
فى حالة ان المؤشر قد تجاوز منطقة المقاومة 7250 بفوليوم تنفيذ قوى نتوقع وصوله لاعلى قمة كونها على المدى المتوسط عند 7700 نقطة  
والله الموفق والمستعان*

----------


## رانيا وجدي

ورشة موفقة ان شاء الله اخي محمد  
سلمت يمناك

----------


## moh.gahmy

> ورشة موفقة ان شاء الله اخي محمد  
> سلمت يمناك

 *يا هلا بمشرفتنا الغالية 
يشرفنى تواجدك ومتابعتك للموضوع 
تقبلى تحياتى*

----------


## moh.gahmy

*مؤشر EGX 100*    *يسير المؤشر فى قناه صاعدة من بداية شهر يوليو 2013 
ومحافظ على حديها العلوى والسفلى 
الان منطقة المقاومة للمؤشر هى مستوى ال 1000 نقطة وتعتبر الحد العلوى للقناه والتى نتوقها بمجرد الوصول اليها سيقوم بالتصحيح لاسفل مرة اخرى 
ومستويات الدعم التى ستواجهه فى حالة الهبوط هى 947 وهى منطقة دعم عرضية وتعتبر الحد السفلى من القناة  
والله الموفق والمستعان*

----------


## moh.gahmy

*مؤشر EGX 70*    *مؤشر 70 هو المؤشر المكون ل 70 سهم من الاسهم المتوسطة والصغيرة 
اهم نقطة محورية ستقابل المؤشر فى الوقت الحالى هى 576 نقطة 
الشارت السابق هو شارت ويكلى 
اذا استطاع المؤشر تجاوز هذه المنقطة والاستقرار اعلاها سيذيد التفاؤل بقوة السوق وتكملة صعوده
ويتحول تريند المؤشر من اتجاه عرضى على المدى المتوسط الى اتجاه صاعد 
فى حالة الارتداد منها سيقابله مستوى دعم عند 545 ثم 525  
والله الموفق*

----------


## moh.gahmy

*البنك التجارى الدولى*     سهم العزف المنفرد 
من اقوى الاسهم بالسوق المصرى 
لا يتاثر بالاحداث السياسية ولا باتجاه المؤشر العام 
من الاسهم القليلة الذى سعره حاليا بالقرب من اعلى سعر تاريخى له 
وهو سهم فى اتجاه صاعد على المدى القصير والمتوسط والطويل  
السهم حاليا يسير فى قناة صاعدة يمكن المتاجره بينهما 
مستوى المقاومة الان هو 35.50
ومستوى الدعم 32 جنيه  
والله الموفق

----------


## moh.gahmy

> *مؤشر EGX 30 DAILY*    *بدأ المؤشر تريند صاعد على المدى القصير من بداية شهر يوليو 2013 
> متاثرا بالاحداث السياسية التى مرت بها مصر فى تلك الفترة  
> ويسير المؤشر فى تريند صاعد منذ هذه الفترة الى اليوم متخللا ببعض التصحيحات الصغيرة 
> اغلق المؤشر فى اخر جلسة له على 7116 نقطة وهى تعتبر منطقة مقاومة لانها تمثل الحد العلوى للقناه الصاعدة التى يسير فيها المؤشر 
> وقد بينا مستوى مقاومة اخر عند مستوى ال 7250 نقطة وهى مستوى مقاومة على الفريم الاسبوعى
> لذلك نتوقع بداية تصحيح للمؤشر من هذه المستويات قد تصل الى مستويات الدعم 6880 ثم 6780 
> فى حالة ان المؤشر قد تجاوز منطقة المقاومة 7250 بفوليوم تنفيذ قوى نتوقع وصوله لاعلى قمة كونها على المدى المتوسط عند 7700 نقطة  
> والله الموفق والمستعان*

 تحديث الشارت 21-1-2014     *اشرنا فى اخر تحليل للمؤشر على اهمية الرقم 7250 كونه مقاومة على فريم الاسبوعى 
وان المؤشر قد يواجه تراجع من المستوبات المقبل عليها منذ وقت التحليل  
وهذا ما تم فعلا تراجع المؤشر من مستوى 7258 الى ان وصل بجلسة 20-1 الى مستوى 6969
وضع المؤشر الان ما زال قوى والهبوط الاخير الى الان يعتبر مجرد تصحيح لمعاودة الصعود مرة اخرى 
المؤشر يسير بين حدى القناة الصاعدة ومحترمها الى الان 
مستويات دعم المؤشر المقبلة 6900 ثم 6780 
مستوي المقاومة الان هو 7258  
والله الموفق*

----------


## moh.gahmy

> *البنك التجارى الدولى*     سهم العزف المنفرد 
> من اقوى الاسهم بالسوق المصرى 
> لا يتاثر بالاحداث السياسية ولا باتجاه المؤشر العام 
> من الاسهم القليلة الذى سعره حاليا بالقرب من اعلى سعر تاريخى له 
> وهو سهم فى اتجاه صاعد على المدى القصير والمتوسط والطويل  
> السهم حاليا يسير فى قناة صاعدة يمكن المتاجره بينهما 
> مستوى المقاومة الان هو 35.50
> ومستوى الدعم 32 جنيه  
> والله الموفق

 *تحديث الشارت 21 - 1 - 2014*    *اقترب السهم من مستوي ال 32 جنيه دعم الحد السفلى للقناة الصاعدة 
اتوقع الارتداد من هذا المستوى وهى فرصة جيدة للشراء 
تارجت السهم 33.60 ثم 35.50
دعم السهم 32 ثم 31.50 
والله الموفق*

----------


## moh.gahmy

*قواعد حظر التلاعب فى الاسعار من اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون سوق المال*

----------


## moh.gahmy

> *تحديث الشارت 21 - 1 - 2014*    *اقترب السهم من مستوي ال 32 جنيه دعم الحد السفلى للقناة الصاعدة 
> اتوقع الارتداد من هذا المستوى وهى فرصة جيدة للشراء 
> تارجت السهم 33.60 ثم 35.50
> دعم السهم 32 ثم 31.50 
> والله الموفق*

 *
البنك التجارى الدولى 
تحديث للسهم 25/2/2014*    *حقق السهم التارجت الاول والثانى واكثر 
وما زال محافظ على السير داخل القناة ومحترم حديها 
دعم السهم الان مستوى 34.60*

----------


## moh.gahmy

*الزيوت المستخلصة 25/2/2014*    *نموذج علم على السهم 
تارجت النموذج 1.57
ايقاف الخسارة 1.28*

----------


## moh.gahmy

*الحديثة للمواد العازلة ( مودرن )  25-2-2014*    *نموذج مثلث صاعد  ascending triangle
اشارة الدخول باختراق مستوى ال 2 جنيه 
ايقاف الخسارة كسر مستوي 1.83
تارجت السهم 2.36*

----------


## moh.gahmy

*المتحدة للاسكان 25-2-2014*    *تحذير من السهم خلال الفترة القادمة طالما اسفل مستوي 15.30
علامات ضعف قوية على السهم دايفرجنس سلبى على مؤشر الماكد بالاضافة الى باترن دابل توب 
اشارة الخروج من السهم كسر مستوي 13 
وسيكون مستهدف السهم بعد الكسر 11 جنيه*

----------


## moh.gahmy

*يونيفرسال لصناعة مواد التعبئة 25-2-2014*    *نموذج البوق ميجافوم 
السهم يستهدف مستوي الدعم 9.40 
ويعتبر هو نقطة الشراء واسفلها ايقاف الخسارة*

----------


## moh.gahmy

*اسمنت بوتلاند طرة  26-2-2014*    *مقلوب راس وكتفين 
اختراق ال 24 اشارة دخول لتارجت 27.50*

----------


## moh.gahmy

*الشرقية الوطنية للامن الغذائى  26-2-2014*    *مقلوب راس وكتفين على فريم الويكلى 
اشارة دخول اليوم لتارجت 10.50 
وقف الخسارة لو شمعة اليوم 7.10*

----------


## moh.gahmy

*اسمنت سينا  26-2-2014*     *نموذج علم 
اختراق مستوي ال 29.60 وتنفيذ فوليوم جيد 
اشارة دخول لتارجت 35 
وقف الخسارة 28*

----------


## moh.gahmy

*جراند القابضة  26-2-2014*    *اشارة الدخول اختراق 11 جنيه لتارجت 14.50*

----------


## moh.gahmy

*الخليجية الكندية 26-2-2014*     *نموذج راس وكتفين 
السهم الان يقوم بالتجربة على خط العنق المكسور 
فهو فرصة جيده لمن يمتلك السهم للخروج منه 
السهم يستهدف سعر 34.50
يتم الغاء النموذج باغلاق السعر فوق الكتف لليمين للنموذج 52.00 وتعتبر اشارة دخول ايضا*

----------


## moh.gahmy

*العربية للاستثمارات والتنمية ( ايه اى سى ) 3-1-2014*      *السهم بعد الصعود القوى الذى حدث له 
بدأ فى تكوين قناه صاعدة يسير بين حديها العلوى والسفلى 
نقاط المقاومة و الدعم للسهم الحالية  
مستوى الدعم الذى من المتوقع الارتداد منه 1.88  
مستوى المقاومة وهدف السهم الحالى 2.40*

----------


## moh.gahmy

العامة لاستصلاح الاراضى      *نموذج راس وكتفين وتم كسر خط العنق 
هدف النموذج لاسفل 29.25
سعر اعادة الدخول وفشل النموذج 
الثبات فوق ال 42*

----------


## moh.gahmy

*عامر جروب*     نموذج علم  
اختراق 1.55 اشارة دخول لهدف 1.83
الاستوب اقل سعر فى شمعه الاختراق

----------


## moh.gahmy

https://forum.arabictrader.com/t192298.html#post2791816

----------


## moh.gahmy

*جهينة للصناعات الغذائية*     *دابل توب 
وكسر خط العنق لاسفل 
تارجت النموذج ودعم السهم 12.20 
المقاومة 14.00*

----------


## moh.gahmy

> *الحديثة للمواد العازلة ( مودرن )  25-2-2014*  الملف المرفق 399091  *نموذج مثلث صاعد  ascending triangle
> اشارة الدخول باختراق مستوى ال 2 جنيه 
> ايقاف الخسارة كسر مستوي 1.83
> تارجت السهم 2.36*

 تحديث الشارت

----------


## moh.gahmy

*الالمونيوم العربية*       *الحذر من السهم حاليا 
نموذج راس وكتفين فى مرحلة التكوين 
يفشل النموذج بتخطى ال 50 جنيه  
اشاره البيع والخروج من السهم بكسر خط العنق*

----------


## moh.gahmy

> *عامر جروب*     نموذج علم  
> اختراق 1.55 اشارة دخول لهدف 1.83
> الاستوب اقل سعر فى شمعه الاختراق

 *تحديث للشارت*     *اشرنا للسهم امس بتكوينه لنموذج العلم 
وتم تحرك السهم اليوم واخترق الحد الاعلى للعلم واغلق على سعر 1.59
تارجت السهم ما زال كما هو 1.83 
وقف الخسائر 1.50*

----------


## moh.gahmy

اسيك للتعدين     
السهم مقبل على مستوى مقاومة قوى 
مستوى ال 15.00 الى مستوى ال 15.50 
مستويات جيدة للبيع 
اعادة الشراء بتخطى هذا المستوي بحجم تنفيذ عالى 
او بعد تكوين اى نموذج للشراء مرة اخرى

----------


## moh.gahmy

*ايه اى سى*     *السهم كون نموذج متسع صاعد 
ارتد السهم من مستوى 1.70 وهو اصبح دعم السهم الان 
يستهدف السهم مستوى 2.06 ثم 2.25 ثم 2.45*

----------


## moh.gahmy

https://forum.arabictrader.com/t192298.html#post2795227

----------


## moh.gahmy

> *عامر جروب*   الملف المرفق 400199  نموذج علم  
> اختراق 1.55 اشارة دخول لهدف 1.83
> الاستوب اقل سعر فى شمعه الاختراق

 *تم تحقيق مستهدف النموذج كاملا*

----------


## moh.gahmy



----------


## moh.gahmy

> *ايه اى سى*     *السهم كون نموذج متسع صاعد 
> ارتد السهم من مستوى 1.70 وهو اصبح دعم السهم الان 
> يستهدف السهم مستوى 2.06 ثم 2.25 ثم 2.45*

 *تم تحقيق التارجت الاول والثانى واقترب على التارجت الثالث*

----------


## moh.gahmy

https://forum.arabictrader.com/t193390.html#post2798181

----------


## moh.gahmy

لكح جروب

----------


## moh.gahmy

مرسى علم

----------


## moh.gahmy

> *اسمنت سينا  26-2-2014*   الملف المرفق 399232  *نموذج علم 
> اختراق مستوي ال 29.60 وتنفيذ فوليوم جيد 
> اشارة دخول لتارجت 35 
> وقف الخسارة 28*

 تم تحقيق الهدف 35 كاملا وحقق اعلى سعر له 37.50
ربح اكتر من 20% من اشارة الدخول

----------


## moh.gahmy

> *الزيوت المستخلصة 25/2/2014*  الملف المرفق 399089  *نموذج علم على السهم 
> تارجت النموذج 1.57
> ايقاف الخسارة 1.28*

 تم تحقيق هدف السهم

----------


## moh.gahmy

*مؤشر egx30*      *تعرض مؤشر السوق الى هبوط حاد خلال ال 3 جلسات الماضية 
بسبب تغيرات فى الاحداث السياسية التى تمر بها مصر الان  
اول صافرة انذار بوجوب جنى الارباح كانت بكسر حاجز ال 8260 
بكسر خط تريند مهم على فريم الدايلى بالاضافة الى انفراج سلبى على مؤشر ال MACD 
وتسارع الهبوط الى ان وصل الى 7770 وهى منطقة دعم عرضية 
ودعم خط تريند وهو ما انقذ المؤشر من النكملة فى الهبوط  
نتوقع ان هذا الارتداد قد يصل الى مستوى ال 8200 
ولكن يجب متابعه اداء المؤشر حينها هل سيظهر عليه الضعف مرة اخرى 
ويختبر الدعم الذى ارتد منه عند 7770 ام سيكمل فى طريقه ويختبر اعلى قمة 8600 
المؤشر الان فى مفترق نقط هامة وعليها سنتوقع هل هذا تصحيح بسيط وينتهى ام سنرى مذيد من الهبوط 
النقاط الهامة على المؤشر  
الدعوم :: 7770 كسرها يؤدى لهبوط المؤشر الى 7280 
المقاومات :: 8200 ثم 8350 ثم 8600
كسر وتخطى اى نقطة يستهدف التى تليها*

----------


## moh.gahmy



----------


## moh.gahmy



----------


## moh.gahmy

اهداف النماذج الهابطة هى مناطق جيدة للشراء

----------


## moh.gahmy



----------


## moh.gahmy

*ايه اى سى  
المتاجرة بين حدى نموذج 
دعم السهم 2 جنيه والمقاومة 2.5*

----------


## moh.gahmy

*جهينة  
السهم بين نقطتين فاصلتين الحياة او الموت 
دعم ال 12.30 اذا انكسر اشارة بيع قوية للسهم على نموذج راس وكتفين مركب 
وتنتظر السهم عن مستويات ال 9 جنيه  
اغلاقه فوق ال 13.50 يلغى النموذج بل ويعطى اشارة دخول للسهم !!*

----------

